# Share those rat balls!



## Cyrix

Everyone loves rat balls! It's no secret that owners of male rats are particularly proud of some good rat balls, but owners of female rats can appreciate them too! There are few things in life as cute as those fuzzy little balls. Who wouldn't be proud?

Enough out of me, let's show 'em off! Post your pics and give your babies the attention they deserve!


----------



## PawsandClaws

Oh, okay! Totally thought... never mind haha. Those are some very cute pictures. I can never seem to catch mine sleeping like that on camera.  Funniest sleeping photo I took was of Klaus when he decided to hang half his butt off the edge of a shelf, suspended in mid air like a silly boy.


----------



## Tesumph

Hah... hahahaha... hahahahahaha... I see what you did there. But, I do not have photos of rat balls of either sort. The funniest ones I have are of the four babies all squished into the same doorway, including my avatar. Those are some cute photos, mine always wake up when I get close lol.


----------



## Cyrix

;D

It did take months for me to get the first picture of either of them sleeping like that, they wake up so easily it's hard to sneak up on them.


----------



## sarah424

I think this is a rat ball, just a big one  Not the same exact position but ball-like I suppose. I haven't seen the girls sleeping that way, it's cute!


----------



## Ratpax

I was seriously worried for you, just at the start of your post ;D


----------



## Jessiferatu

Awww haha! I see my guys sleeping like this sometimes, but they always jump up when I get near the cage.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Wahahahahahahahaha.... Needed a good laugh!! Cute pics. You just about had everyone fooled


----------



## Kitterpuss

Here's some rat balls for ya! Oh wait... Did you mean something different?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Kitterpuss said:


> Here's some rat balls for ya! Oh wait... Did you mean something different?


That first picture! XD


----------



## MOA

Kinda dark but I caught my boy Marvin sleeping that way the other day!


----------



## northmcqueen

Lucifer loves becoming a ball


----------



## Lita

First rat ball we've had here! I think she's trying to hide from babies


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ah that's so cute, Lita. I had a big furry fuzz ball this morning. His head was tucked right under his body, wish it gad the camera handy though.


----------



## Minky

I thought you meant the other kind of rat balls >.>

Here's a Smoothie ball:


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ah that's cute.


----------



## Nyx

Haha! Never manage to get pics of mine sleeping like this, the floorboards near their cage are too squeaky >.<


----------



## sarah424

Finally! A real rat ball! It's dark but it's there!


----------



## Crazyratlady94

One of my girls sleeps like this and it always freaks me out because its always in the oddest places! I guess I'll have to get a picture next time!


----------



## Devyn

Luca slept almost exclusively in ball formation. :]


----------



## DustyRat

This thread had me going pretty good, hahaha


----------



## Selz

Kitterpuss, you got me! I'm trying out the app, and had loaded up the pics to flick through. It was like Aww, aww, awww, waaaah! Then had to explain to my husband what was so funny....


----------



## Hey-Fay

Kitterpuss said:


> Here's some rat balls for ya! Oh wait... Did you mean something different?


I DIED! I inhaled my apple juice


----------



## ksaxton

Here is a very fluffy rat ball, and so perfectly circular


----------



## Zabora

Kitterpuss you kill me! XD Every time I try to get a photo they know I am close and must try to make a jail break.


----------



## Zabora

Shakespeare checking out his balls...and JJ sleeping


----------



## Kitterpuss

My ratties and I apologise for lowering the tone heehee!


----------



## Zabora

Kitterpuss said:


> My ratties and I apologise for lowering the tone heehee!


 well I gotta say it was so funny...besides I have crued pictures I can share now lol


----------



## lovemyfurries

Hey-Fay said:


> I DIED! I inhaled my apple juice


HAHAHAHA oh shame! No seriously you could have drowned or choked to death and then Kitterpuss could have been up manslaughter or something


----------



## Lita

I'd say your braver then the lot of us I think! I know when I first saw the thread I was tempted to post a picture of one of our baby boys... XD but I didn't have the guts!


----------



## Kitterpuss

You could say I've got the balls to show my rat balls  (groan!)


----------



## Dan203

Here so Kitterpuss is not alone...


----------



## lovemyfurries

Aw but look at their faces !!


----------



## Zabora

I was going to postmy boys' man parts but kitterpuss out did what I would have done XD


----------



## Ratbag

Kitterpuss said:


> Here's some rat balls for ya! Oh wait... Did you mean something different?


1st picture: WOW!!! 

;D


----------



## Ratbag

Here is a perfect rat ball:








And an inverted rat ball (guess he fell asleep while grooming or something!):


----------



## Ratbag

...and then.....Dougal....!!!!


----------



## sarah424

Ratbag said:


> ...and then.....Dougal....!!!!
> View attachment 179649


Oh wow this one got me lol I love how his leg is all kicked out and he's looking back at the camera like "b**** I'm fabulous" lmao!


----------



## Ratbag

sarah424 said:


> Oh wow this one got me lol I love how his leg is all kicked out and he's looking back at the camera like "b**** I'm fabulous" lmao!


I think Dougal has a day job he's keeping secret from everyone  ;D


----------



## lovemyfurries

HAHAHAHA I love this thread!


----------



## Crazyratlady94

I caught it! The picture is a little blurry because RORO my big moose nibbled on my finger while I was taking the picture. But here is Maya in ball form!


----------



## Dan203

I have never seen my guys sleep like that.


----------



## Hellcat

This is my new girl, still unnamed. Managed to catch her. My older Blue, I have never seen her do it. Sorry for the terrible quality haha


----------



## lovemyfurries

It's ok we can make out that little head tucked in under the body. I've seen my boys do that from time to time but never have the camera ready I love it when they sleep like that, it's adorable!


----------



## Zabora

Hellcat said:


> This is my new girl, still unnamed. Managed to catch her. My older Blue, I have never seen her do it. Sorry for the terrible quality haha


 it looks like she just knocked out after a long day at work


----------



## Kitterpuss

Here's Meemer showing his excellent family friendly version of a rat ball! And another photo of Meemer and Mooshie doing their best impression of a couple of Tribbles  

Live Long and Prosper!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ha ha family friendly  Meemer looks so cute, love the tribbles.


----------



## MyrtlesMom

Careful or you'll be overrun with cute, little tribbles. Hehe.


----------



## PawsandClaws

My rats never sleep in balls. I wish I could contribute.  they are sooo cute


----------



## Hellcat

Haha that was caught on her first day home. Probably absolutely exhausted, apparently the pet store said she was being handled all day, and then got to come home, introduced her to her new housemate, and she got to run around a cage at least double the size of what she was staying in.


----------



## aimleigh

i find my boys all in funny positions too! 
i love them lots!!! and they make me laugh


----------



## lovemyfurries

Those are just precious!!


----------



## jlhummel

Here is mine. Cleo reminds me of a Popple in this picture.


----------



## LittleBird

I finally got a pic of one of my girls! This is Anya sleeping in a ball because we were disturbing her. 

http://flic.kr/p/q1NVA8


----------



## lovemyfurries

That's precious


----------



## Nina_tsunami

Kitterpuss said:


> Here's some rat balls for ya! Oh wait... Did you mean something different?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Amazing. hahahhahaahaha


----------



## PurpleGirl

Minky, that hairless rat curled up on the pink block is possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen, I squeed so loud I gave my fella a fright, haha.


----------



## mimsy

View attachment 186922


View attachment 186930


----------



## jlhummel

Here's another.


----------

